# Ziegelmeyer Raker grinder.



## Greystoke (Jan 20, 2012)

Might be a new addition to Tarzan's saw shop...a ziegelmeyer raker grinder. My Dad has had it for years collecting dust in his shop, so I talked him into letting me borrow it for a while to see if I like it well enough to buy it. Anybody ever use one? I used it a little when I was still a teenager, but I did not know #### about it. I only want it if it grinds each raker individually with the teeth, kind of like using a carlton filo-plate which I have used for years. I think it does just looking at it, but need some more info on it. I heard that they no longer make grinders. I looked them up and came up with a website that has nothing on it about chain grinders. I called the numbers...nothing? I need the book, or somebodies feedback that has this thing...help please


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Cody-

My dad also had a Ziegelmeyer grinder when I was a kid. He had the square grinder and it was a very high-quality grinder.
I've never seen the Ziegelmeyer raker grinder but that is a neat machine. 
The only other grinder I've seen of comparable quality (chisel) was the Bell K-2 square grinder and those were made in 
Eugene, Or. My grandpa had the Bell but it was stolen years ago. 

Ziegelmeyer still has a number listed- (541) 779-6751 

The directory is showing them still in business but not manufacturing grinders or falling equipment anymore. It looks like
they're only doing wood-working stuff now- planers, jointers, dove-tailing, etc.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 20, 2012)

That would look much better in my shop...


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 20, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Hey Cody-
> 
> My dad also had a Ziegelmeyer grinder when I was a kid. He had the square grinder and it was a very high-quality grinder.
> I've never seen the Ziegelmeyer raker grinder but that is a neat machine.
> ...



Thanks, I called and left a message...hopefully will hear back from them. I just want a book on this so if I start messing with it and screw something up, I can get back to square one. Also it is missing a diamond dresser...I tried screwing one into it, off of my silvey pro sharp but the hole was a little small. I could tap out the hole a little bigger to fix that...just mostly want to make sure that I don't screw anything else up. I would like to see a ziegelmeyer chain grinder, I heard they were the cat's ass!


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 20, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> That would look much better in my shop...



LOL! Sorry pard I missed that one. Jeez, greedy ain't ya? You just get a chain grinder, now you want a raker grinder? lol! I think I will be over to check out your grinder on Saturday...the Women's are talkin...


----------



## Gologit (Jan 20, 2012)

Great machine Cody. I've never used one but I remember guys talking about them. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 20, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> LOL! Sorry pard I missed that one. Jeez, greedy ain't ya? You just get a chain grinder, now you want a raker grinder? lol! I think I will be over to check out your grinder on Saturday...the Women's are talkin...



Nah, I got flat files. Hope you can make it. Lots of new roads and #### imbedded in trees. Get sick of chopping bark and #### my chain......I am dumb.

Hope you get the raker grinder, I'd like to see it in action.


----------

